# 0uvrir un fichier NPR



## bucheron74 (4 Octobre 2006)

salut à tous, je ne sais pas si je suis allé sur le bon SOUS FORUM mais c est celui qui se rapproche le plus de mon sujet.
Une copine prof de grec dans un collège utilise prof note sur PC et elle a mis des données dans une clé USB mais qu elle ne peut pas ouvrir sur son MAC.Au départ on pouvait penser à un fichier WORD qu on aurait ouvert sur note pad mais d après GOOGLE on ne peut ouvrir un fichier NPR que sous prof note.Quelqu un connait il ce soft ? existe t il sur mac ?
cela l arrangerait car elle n a pas envie de créer une partition windows (elle a un intel 17 pouces)
visiblement le fichier peut s ouvrir avec textedit mais le contenu est incompréhensible
il m a semblé voir que le fichier avait été fait sous unix alors qu elle pensait tourner sous XP 
merci à celui qui m'éclairera


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:


> salut &#224; tous, je ne sais pas si je suis all&#233; sur le bon SOUS FORUM mais c est celui qui se rapproche le plus de mon sujet.
> Une copine prof de grec dans un coll&#232;ge utilise prof note sur PC et elle a mis des donn&#233;es dans une cl&#233; USB mais qu elle ne peut pas ouvrir sur son MAC.Au d&#233;part on pouvait penser &#224; un fichier WORD qu on aurait ouvert sur note pad mais d apr&#232;s GOOGLE on ne peut ouvrir un fichier NPR que sous prof note.Quelqu un connait il ce soft ? existe t il sur mac ?
> cela l arrangerait car elle n a pas envie de cr&#233;er une partition windows (elle a un intel 17 pouces)
> visiblement le fichier peut s ouvrir avec textedit mais le contenu est incompr&#233;hensible
> ...



le fichier doit etre en format compress&#233; style zip
mais ce logiciel utilise un format certainement de type tableur 
je pense qu'il ya moyen d'exporter les fichiers ds d'autres formats 

le logiciel ... fait par des creuvards pour sortir de telles conneries

http://www.indexeducation.com/fr/telech2linux.php?idProd=2


----------

